# Cute GSD cat friendship video



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Fun video:


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Fake news.....
Seriously, very cute, now turn in your GSD man card.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Awwww! Too cute! This had me laughing Tim. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Cute! It's always so funny to watch animals play little games together.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Cute. Some of it I wouldn't have allowed, but more power, I guess hehe.


----------

